# تحضير حمض السلفونيك



## فارس واقى (20 أبريل 2007)

السادة الأفاضل:
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
ارجوا المساعدة فى معرفة الطريقة الأقتصادية لتحضير حمض السلفونيك 

وجزاكم اللة خيرا"


----------



## فارس واقى (30 أبريل 2007)

*يا أهل الكيمياء استشارة*

السادة الأفاضل اهل الكيمياء 

لو ممكن مساعدة فى طريقة اقتصادية لإزالة الرائحة من الكيروسين
ولكم كل احترامى


----------



## رفعت حجاج (1 مايو 2007)

وازيد عليه استخدامه فى الصابون واستخداماته؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## softchem (1 مايو 2007)

:63: هذا الملف مفيد جدا لك 
انشاء الله يكون ممتع


----------



## softchem (1 مايو 2007)

:63: هذا الملف مفيد جدا لك 
انشاء الله يكون ممتع


----------



## رفعت حجاج (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا باشمهندس 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس واقى (2 مايو 2007)

اشكرك جدا على المساعدة وعلى هذا الملف الرائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## joemeg (5 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محى ابراهيم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء ارسال طريقة موضحة وبسيطة لصناعة حمض السلفونيك لاننا بحاجة ماسة له


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

فارس واقى قال:


> السادة الأفاضل اهل الكيمياء
> 
> لو ممكن مساعدة فى طريقة اقتصادية لإزالة الرائحة من الكيروسين
> ولكم كل احترامى


 
تزال الرائحة بواسطة حامض الكبريتيك المركز باضافة %10 من الحامض مع التقليب ثم يترك حوالي 5 ساعات ويزال الحامض الفاصل عن الكيروسين:17::7::82:


----------



## faridsci (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## faridsci (3 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر يا رجال


----------



## حسان اومري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

الشامُ صفوةُ اللهِ مِنْ بلادِهِ ، إليها يَجْتَبِي صفوتَهُ مِنْ عبادِهِ ، .......


----------



## جمال بشر (25 أكتوبر 2014)

رائع جداااااا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (29 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## علي موكة (29 أبريل 2016)

مشكور


----------

